# That's the way to do it



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

This lesson is on how not to do things seems to totally escape some people.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Safe as houses that 8O

Well as safe as this house anyway :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Love that bit of extra chain he's added, and the wooden support.

Surprised it didn't work  


Andrew


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

mickyc,

How did you attach the photo without the details?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Am sure I saw a MH parked at Calais in Feb with dunworkin on it somewhere.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Dunworkin said:


> How did you attach the photo without the details?


Hi Dunworkin

The photo isn't an attachment, it's inserted using the "insert image" command. The photo is in fact hosted on another website: http://www.painetworks.com/photos/hl/hl0147.JPG
If you right click on the photo and select "properties" you'll see the details.


----------

